# Que and Cruz is in full swing!



## Gary in VA (Jul 18, 2008)

I was over there yesterday helping out.  When I left we had checked in about 8 or 9  teams.  I am heading back over this morning to start meat inspections and help keep this thing rolling.  Beautiful weather, beautiful campground... wish you guys were here!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 18, 2008)

wish I was there too....why can't you guys get a live camera shot
like Greenwood had last weekend?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 18, 2008)

I hate it when you guys cook without me.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 19, 2008)

36 Teams are in, car show people coming in,
weather is gorgeous...

AB went smoothly last night....Bill sounds excited,
everything is looking good...results later.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wish I was there too....why can't you guys get a live camera shot
> like Greenwood had last weekend?


Cap I believe this contest involves leaving Myrtle...........  
Good luck to all and have a great weekend!


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Jul 19, 2008)

Chix Swine and Bovine GC

I don't have a copy of the results on me though to post more

Very, very good contest. Bill did an excellent job.


----------

